# 2 Pomie tree slaying Videos



## Ekka (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a climber who was from UK originally but been here a while now do some climbing.

Couple of great vids out from it.

This one here he slays 3 decent gums, 7.20mins and 36.5mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/gumcutting.wmv

And this one here he gets to use the foams for a drop zone on paving to do a fat azzed Cuban.

4min 20mb WMV http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/pomie.wmv


----------



## polingspig (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 2, 2007)

Possibly the best soundtraks yet! Keep'em coming.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...as always.

Two questions...

How tall where they?

and how long did it take to get them down??

If you dont mind saying??

Canyon


----------



## Davey Dog (Oct 3, 2007)

As always, Love the Videos........


----------



## deevo (Oct 4, 2007)

Great videos, as usual!Nice work with the palm on the second one using the cushions as crash pads, hows that palm for cutting? is it really soft to cut through? We don't have any of those babies here in Canada! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Nice...as always.
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> ...



Hmmm, they were as tall as you saw in the video and came down about as quick as you saw.  

That guy is real good!


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't get your vids to work on my laptop Ekka, WTF is going on!!!

I used to watch them on my pc, whats up with my compaq laptop??

I miss watching foamboy.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2007)

My videos know when they're banging their heads against a brick wall.   :bang:


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 4, 2007)

Ekka said:


> My videos know when they're banging their heads against a brick wall.   :bang:



I don't think I have enough memory. Can you put this one on youtube? as I can view that no problem. Why can I watch youtube videos but not foamboys?

:monkey:


----------



## Ekka (Oct 4, 2007)

Youtube are flash file video's.

Your media player is either not opening or hooking up to the net or you do not have the latest WMV codec loaded.

Go here and get a new one free

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/AllDownloads.aspx

Get version 11 and you should have no trouble at all.


----------



## AxeKnot (Oct 5, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Youtube are flash file video's.
> 
> Your media player is either not opening or hooking up to the net or you do not have the latest WMV codec loaded.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ekka, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bisu (Oct 14, 2007)

What harness is that hes climbing in? and is that strop the ART positioner?


----------



## Ekka (Oct 14, 2007)

I think he's climbing a Buckingham Traverse, the positioner is not ART, I think a Gibbs but dont hold me to that.


----------



## JoeCanuck (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video as always. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## earthmover (Jan 22, 2008)

nice vid and good job. i can't really see whats under the tree but it seems like the roper had no love for his climber, shaking the crap out of him in that tree.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 22, 2008)

earthmover said:


> but it seems like the roper had no love for his climber, shaking the crap out of him in that tree.



Seems like you have no idea and should stick to earthmoving.


----------



## earthmover (Jan 22, 2008)

lol, sure thing buddy.


----------



## TheKid (Jan 24, 2008)

i agree with earthmover. and I'm a climber. didn't look like a sensitive drop zone either. looked like the climber kept leaving too much holding wood and things were over-rotating. entertaining though...


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 25, 2008)

Great vid. Good to see a no nonsense climber. Rope what needs roping, drop what you can = $$$$.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 25, 2008)

TheKid said:


> i agree with earthmover. and I'm a climber. didn't look like a sensitive drop zone either. looked like the climber kept leaving too much holding wood and things were over-rotating.



Lots of dumb climbers around isn't there.


----------



## TheKid (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks ekka. i'm dumb now for stating my opinion. what I said has no merit to you? were you the rope-man or something and that's why you take offense? besides, he was climbing with a lot of slack in his line with the saw RUNNING, dangling from his saddle. No no?


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice videos  

As for the slack line, he's just a fast, efficient climber that climbs the way we're taught to in the UK.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 25, 2008)

TheKid said:


> thanks ekka. i'm dumb now for stating my opinion. what I said has no merit to you? were you the rope-man or something and that's why you take offense? besides, he was climbing with a lot of slack in his line with the saw RUNNING, dangling from his saddle. No no?






Kid, Just ignore his arrogant demeaning attitude. He suffers from low self esteem and paranoia and is an attention whore to boot.


If his vids contained any instructional value or if he could discuss differences in methods rationally I would find them worthwhile, but as they are I feel their nothing more than shameless self promotion.



Keep in mind that hes sensitive to this subject as it reminds him of how much time he spends on this when he should be spending time with his family.


Im sure he will flame me for this post, but atleast he will remain predictable and therefore harmless .........other than his ability to call names.



Sticks-n-Stones. 


Just my .02c


----------



## Ekka (Jan 26, 2008)

Lordy, a toolmaker, kid and mudmover to the rescue.


----------



## beaverb01 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice vid Ekka, as always. Climber looked like he was tied in twice almost always, wore his PPE and made good cuts. Roped what needed to be roped and dropped the rest. Very good climber. As for the rope man, looked to me like he too knew what he was doing and let everything run.

Good job!

Thanks for posting!

Beaver


----------



## Ekka (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Beaver

would you like to be on the video production crew when we show a take down by the 3 stooges above? Might not make a documentary but sure would make a comedy.  

Who do you think will climb?

Lets see, RBW, nah, he'd have a trail of dung running to the foreshore if he got more than 1' high.

How about Mud Mover, nah. he'd be busy relocating RBW's dung.

I know, the Kid, we'd just have tell fairy tales of Jack and the Bean Stalk and he believe it.


----------

